
This is what no-deal Brexit actually looks like - vinnyglennon
http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/2018/07/27/this-is-what-no-deal-brexit-actually-looks-like
======
al_ramich
Pretty crazy to believe that the whole Brexit process could be agreed in 2
years even if there wasn't much difference in opinion on both sides. Certainly
will put off any other EU country from thinking of triggering article 50.

